# Cane Creek angleset + Ironhorse Sunday



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

Slowly making some updates to a Sunday that I picked up in rather good condition last fall. I am doing a new 2011 Boxxer r2c2 fork swap currently and was also doing some research on HA's, and so forth. 

I know the Sunday has a 65 degree HA, alot of your modern day DH rigs, DHR, Evil's, Kona's etc all hover around the 63-64 area. 

I was wondering if it would be beneficial to go ahead and swap to the zero stack angleset and get the HA around the 63.5 around, seems to be a pretty common area. This bike has never really felt alot more slack than me EVO which is 66ish with the modded seatstay I have. 

The rest of the bike I cant really change, and im completely happy with its performance and its not breaking the bank to get a new rig. This would bring it to modern day HA standards somewhat. 

Yes/no? Input?

Thanks!


----------



## Vertr (Oct 10, 2006)

If a cane creek angle set doesn't work, the guys at http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ can help you, they'll do custom if they don't stock something for your frame. I'm going to order a 2 degree for my 08 7 Point soon.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Works great heres mine

13.5 bb, 0 degree bottom and -1.5 top 63.5 ha, 47.5 wb its a large

Got this large frame from a buddy so i stripped it polished it and built it up with my parts. 
36.8 lbs now with dura ace and dh tires.

Did the angleset on it at -1.5 and wow what a sled. Lol

large frame striped/polished
2010 boxxer wc avalanche cartridge
marzocchi roco wc with ti spring (off too avy for race tune and parts)
answer bars
Crampon dm stem
thomson post
selle italia carbon slr team saddle
e-13 guide
Middleburn cranks
crampon pedals
cc angleset -1.5
Avid elixir cr
hadley wheels laced to 721s
x0 der
x9 shifter
dura ace cassette
Kmc xsl ti chain


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

I sold off my 2010 Demo 8 II because I hated it. I was looking for ways to update my '07 Elite. I went for some fresh paint, bearings a bit of polishing and an Angleset.
I tried a -1.5* headset on the bottom and a 0* up top. I liked it but figured I'd try a -1.0* on top and -1.5* on the bottom which put me somewhere around 62.5*~ish.. My wheelbase ended up at 46.325"(1.125" longer than stock for my medium)
With the new geometry I'm loving it.


















-Kevin


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

Yummmm. Gotta get one of them puppies for mine.


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome looking sunday, thanks for the info. 

On a sidenote, where do you run your bottom out chamber at for psi, and adjustment?


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

I'm 160lbs on a 300lb spring. 6 clicks LSC from from open.
Bottom out is cranked all the way in, something like 130psi.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice bikes!!! After riding my 6 Point as my FR rig for the last 3 years I can honestly say I'd trade my M3 in a heartbeat for a Sunday! DW beats down VPP in EVERY way!

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

bmxconvert said:


> I'm 160lbs on a 300lb spring. 6 clicks LSC from from open.
> Bottom out is cranked all the way in, something like 130psi.


Thanks for the info, I used TFTuned's spring calculator, the guy I bought the bike from had a 300lb on it, 160 also. I ended up with a 400lb spring on mine, im about 195-200 geared up. Been running about 150 in the chamber, with it screwed all way in also. 3-4 clicks from full open on LSC. Just wanted to see if I was ballpark like everyone else.

ZERO COMPLAINTS so far on the bike.

New Fork 2011 Boxxer R2C2 this week, and Sun Ringle ADD wheelset, then some shred time this weekend. The idea was to build this bike up, and get good parts and maybe do a frame swap in the next couple of years, but the more I ride this thing the more ammo it gives me to ride it until it falls apart.

Where is everyone going for bushings and frame parts? Mine is an 06 Elite.....


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

nojoke said:


> Thanks for the info, I used TFTuned's spring calculator, the guy I bought the bike from had a 300lb on it, 160 also. I ended up with a 400lb spring on mine, im about 195-200 geared up. Been running about 150 in the chamber, with it screwed all way in also. 3-4 clicks from full open on LSC. Just wanted to see if I was ballpark like everyone else.
> 
> ZERO COMPLAINTS so far on the bike.
> 
> ...


Bearing kits here: http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id266.html
Suspension parts at your local machine shop!

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

What are you doing with the boxxer that you're replacing? I can think of a good home. I should be at Alyeska Saturday maybe I'll see you there.


----------



## 92SE-R (Sep 23, 2005)

Whatd u hate about the demo and what do you like better about the sunday?


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

The geometry on the Demo was spot on for me; exactly how I wanted it. The suspension gave me fits. To get it set up so that it was tolerable I ended up sitting at 37% sag and it still jumped like poo. The small bump compliance was poor at its finest. I also had serious chainline issues with the frame as well the bearings in the upper link and lower swing arm freeze up completely on the second ride. Working in a shop and pulling a bike out of the box and having so many issues with it reminded me of all my past FSR bikes I disliked(including a 2010 Enduro).

The DW link suits my fancy although I would be satisfied with a quality single pivot.


----------

